# mod the computer?



## dan4879 (Jun 3, 2003)

people always talk about remapping the ecu after doing mods to their car...how do you acctually do this, can it be done at home? or need to be taken somewhere??

thanks
dan


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

people don't remap much.. you only need to start messing with the ecu when you get a bigger maf, turbo, fuel, and stuff like that.. many people don't like messing around with the ecu because you usually have to take it to a shop just to do some simple mapping.. a lot of people get some kind of a engine management system because it's much easier to tune and simple tuning can be done by yourself..if you know what you are doing


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

If you know what your doing, and your mods are simple, its more cost efficient to tune/map the stock ecu's, this is my experience with sr20s/ca18s. computer can handle more than most people know.


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

intrepid said:


> *If you know what your doing, and your mods are simple, its more cost efficient to tune/map the stock ecu's, this is my experience with sr20s/ca18s. computer can handle more than most people know. *


 Very true.

The only problem with that, in the U.S atleast, is that only one company has the capability to re-map the OEM SR20 ECU. Jim Wolf Monopoly.

Let say you upgrade your SR20 with a T28, Z32 MAF, and 440cc injectors, you have to pay JWT $550+ to have it re-mapped.

Then down the road, when you want to upgrade to a even larger turbo and injectors, you have to pay JWT another $550+ to have it re-mapped again. 

So a stand alone does have a very attractive attribute to it even though it cost over $1k USD. Being able to reprogram any time you want, and not have to pay for it (again) sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

JayLew said:


> *Very true.
> 
> The only problem with that, in the U.S atleast, is that only one company has the capability to re-map the OEM SR20 ECU. Jim Wolf Monopoly.
> 
> ...


It was my understanding that you paid 550 or 600 or whatever initially, the neach retune was 100 bucks????


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

nx2000 said:


> *It was my understanding that you paid 550 or 600 or whatever initially, the neach retune was 100 bucks???? *


 Really? I didnt know they changed the rules. 

Then thats not such a bad deal then.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i would still go stand alone


----------



## dan4879 (Jun 3, 2003)

i heard something about draining the power from the car (disconnecting the battery then holding the brakes for a few seconds) then connect the battery back up and start the car, it was on a skyline site..what does that do? i wouldnt think much

thanks
dan


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

dan4879 said:


> *i heard something about draining the power from the car (disconnecting the battery then holding the brakes for a few seconds) then connect the battery back up and start the car, it was on a skyline site..what does that do? i wouldnt think much
> 
> thanks
> dan *


Maybe reset the ECU??? Not sure unless I read whatever site you read. I left mine battery unplugged for like 30 min to reset it. Some say 5 min, some 30 min some say 24 hours

Anyway back to JWT..
yeah you dont pay 500 everytime you reprogram..last I heard nayway. I am thinking of buying some a laptop/software to reprogram my RB20 myself. Pricey though. 250 with a BIN of 800. But includes the laptop so...somethign to look in to as I want a laptop anyway. I doubt I will ever get top teh point where I need a standalone. Besides I kow of people who will reprogram RB20's for like 200 bucks


----------



## dan4879 (Jun 3, 2003)

they reprogram rb20's anywhere near rochester?

ill get you that ling later if you want to see it but i dont have time now

dan


----------



## dan4879 (Jun 3, 2003)

http://www.rb20det.com/ecureset.html

thats it, it seems like it would help for a few minor things..like a new AFM or smth

would one of those apexi air fuel meters help a lot?

thanks
dan


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm cheap standalone


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

dan4879 said:


> *http://www.rb20det.com/ecureset.html
> 
> thats it, it seems like it would help for a few minor things..like a new AFM or smth
> 
> ...


yeah this is to reset the ECU. When I installed my ebay air filter my car wouldnt idle right for shit. Sometimes when you make mods, you have to reset the ECU. I know on my Altima, if you install a header it will throw a ECu code with check engine light. Reset it to get rid of the code


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

JayLew said:


> *Very true.
> 
> The only problem with that, in the U.S atleast, is that only one company has the capability to re-map the OEM SR20 ECU. Jim Wolf Monopoly.
> 
> ...


that sucks, we have a guy down here you invested alot of time and some money to learn how to write maps and shite, and more people are slowly learning, theres quite a few people that can already chip ecus for spd cuts, etc.

i thought stand alone management systems cost $10grand! , if i had BIG plans for any car, i would definately go an aftermarket item, they all need to be retuned in the end anyway *shrugs*


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

stand alone for 10k????    nah...i like the apexi pfc..about 1000-1500$


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Wolf3d Version 4 Plug and Play for SR's


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *stand alone for 10k????    nah...i like the apexi pfc..about 1000-1500$ *


just kidding dude, refering to TFATF


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

JWT ECU reprogram costs - $595 frist reprogram, any other change made is only 100.

I will run a JWT ECU tell i need a little more control over my setup, then i will go to a biggy back ontop of the JWT ecu. I'm sure that would be easly good for 400+hp, the JWT is good for 300-350.


----------

